# Clunking noise in 2016 cruze premier



## JerryK (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 2016 cruze premier with 10,000 miles. Since the car was new I have a loud clunking noise that appears to be from the right front that only occurs after the car has been driven for a long distance and gets worse after a long trip. It is not related to the start stop feature and occurs when releasing the brake at slow speed or slowly accelerating. 
I noticed other threads that show this occurring over bumps but this is on smooth roads. Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

When we buy a new Car sometimes it takes a few visits to correct slight defects not caught on the assembly line. My CRUZE is almost 3 years old and all the horrible noises it made were either corrected under Warranty or just went away after time


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Make an appointment with your favorite Chevy dealership. Tell them you want to take the tech for a ride so he can hear the clunking. Then make sure you drive far enough to get it to start clunking. When you get to the dealership don't turn the engine off until after the tech has heard the sound.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Someone said that it was a defective tie rod on early production 16's I think.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-...e-clunking-noise-after-releasing-brake-2.html


----------

